# Schwinn Traveler Question



## phantom (Jun 25, 2022)

Was 1963 the last year for the peaked front fender?   Thank you


----------



## rennfaron (Jun 25, 2022)

No. I am pretty sure it died off when the traveler was phased out in 1966. It first came about on the new world and then the new world essentially turned into the World Traveler (aka traveler) in 1950 and then stuck with that model until 1966. Other lightweights had the peaked fender in the 50s and the only other one that went into the 60s was the racer which carried on after 1966 but lost the peaked fender before then.


----------



## Schwinny (Jun 26, 2022)

Yes, it went away with Traveler in 66'
64' seems like a transition year for the peaked fender on the Racer. I had a may 64' Racer with an og shark fin, and an August one with an og standard style. Both were deluxes with SS fenders.


----------



## phantom (Jun 26, 2022)

Thank you @rennfaron and @Schwinny


----------



## Oilit (Jun 26, 2022)

I'm thinking the Traveler kept stainless fenders until the end, but the last year didn't have the peak. I checked the on-line catalogs, but I couldn't tell from the pictures.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jun 27, 2022)

I checked the dealer's catalogs from both '64 and '66.
The number for the front fender is the same for both years, so I think the peaked fender lasted to the end.
Attached is the '66 specs page.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 27, 2022)

I believe you are right that they made them peaked fenders until they discontinued the model. What I don't know is how many were made in 1965-66 and whether they supplemented with flat fenders toward the end. I've seen only a handful 65-66 Travelers and a couple had peaked fenders, while a couple had a plain profile front fender. Seeing them many years after they were made, there's always a chance people replace parts, so never total surety. And I think part of the issue is collector interest tends to drop off for the post-1965 three speed light weights, so not as much overall effort has been made to document. If it was a Sting Ray, we'd probably have a dozen collectors who'd know the exact week they did or did not change the fenders.


----------

